# Women's Infidelity or Beta Male?



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

there is a website that implies that female infidelity is inevitable..

Infidelity, Cheating Wives - Women's Infidelity

Interestingly though it sort of confirms the alpha/beta male stuff we talk about here...what do you think?


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

I read her books - I thought they were an interesting take on it. I'd caution that there isn't a universal "truth" in this area. But her assessment of societal pressure and a women's sexuality are refreshingly frank.

It does reinforce that best response to women's infidelity is aggressive action on the part of the man. Most of us act like wimps when it first happens where a hard unrelenting line in the sand is the best approach.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh. This isn't anything I haven't read before, seen posted in this forum or learned from my own experience. The price is a red flag for me, $39.99 for a PDF file or $65 for the book? If this was anything groundbreaking she'd go for volume sales by selling it on Amazon. I mean the MMSL books, even the new one, are only $9.99 for the kindle version.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

It's absolutely spot on - it describes my stbxww to a tee. Frightening. And also disgusting. The manipulation, entitlement, cruelty and selfishness she describes is utterly deplorable. It's emotionally abusive, morally criminal.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> there is a website that implies that female infidelity is inevitable..
> 
> Infidelity, Cheating Wives - Women's Infidelity
> 
> Interestingly though it sort of confirms the alpha/beta male stuff we talk about here...what do you think?


I've read it. It's a 1000 yard head shot.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I think this new "women cheat" that has infilitrated this forum is totaly bologna. I still know few women that have cheated yet almost every man I know has either years ago or recently.

Women are much better at controlling themselves!! The only thing women have easier then men is if they want to the options are endless versus guys have to actually try to find someone or pay for it.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> I think this new "women cheat" that has infilitrated this forum is totaly bologna. I still know few women that have cheated yet almost every man I know has either years ago or recently.
> 
> Women are much better at controlling themselves!! The only thing women have easier then men is if they want to the options are endless versus guys have to actually try to find someone or pay for it.


Hmm. I never cheated, together for 15 years. She did. There are plenty of other identical situations on this forum. Women cheat just as much as men.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> I think this new "women cheat" that has infilitrated this forum is totaly bologna. I still know few women that have cheated yet almost every man I know has either years ago or recently.
> 
> Women are much better at controlling themselves!! The only thing women have easier then men is if they want to the options are endless versus guys have to actually try to find someone or pay for it.


Most guys. Not all. Alphas and Sigmas can just sit there. You don't even have to cast and they just jump in the boat, so to speak.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

The eight bullet points on that website is the exact progression of my BIL and SIL's marriage. For almost the past two years, my SIL has strung my BIL along, making him feel like a crazy person. She finally moved out to her own apartment today.

Oh, this is her 2nd failed marriage. She did the same thing with her 1st marriage except my BIL thought she was already split from her 1st husband.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

I like her work as it is different than the stuff the MC's use that does not fit the WW-BH situations.

Anything can be stopped but you need to take strong action immediately.


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

Ehhh nothing new to me. Women cheat and lie, so do men...just women are setup in society to be able to turn it around and blame the man for the whole thing...if it wasn't the husbands fault it was the other mans fault evry fckn time.

I would love to hear a women take the blame for once instead of place the blame. Even that writers webpage is blaming men the majority of the time.....


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Another Planet said:


> Ehhh nothing new to me. Women cheat and lie, so do men...just women are setup in society to be able to turn it around and blame the man for the whole thing...if it wasn't the husbands fault it was the other mans fault evry fckn time.
> 
> I would love to hear a women take the blame for once instead of place the blame. Even that writers webpage is blaming men the majority of the time.....


Yup. She essentially says it's the patriarchy that made her do it. haha. Well, she can't be honest about that part, but the description of the rationalization hamster is right on the money.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Another Planet said:


> Ehhh nothing new to me. Women cheat and lie, so do men...just women are setup in society to be able to turn it around and blame the man for the whole thing...if it wasn't the husbands fault it was the other mans fault evry fckn time.
> 
> I would love to hear a women take the blame for once instead of place the blame. Even that writers webpage is blaming men the majority of the time.....


I kinda agree with you --- I heard a comic say one time how you could catch your wife in bed with another man and she'd say "first of all - you do not talk to me in that tone and secondly, you knock before you enter our bedroom." The shifting of blame was a double shot in the face....hurtful enough to be cheated on...but to every past misdeed thrown in your face as justification was over the top....


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

I link cheating to narcissism. My cheating XW is a total NPD narcisst, and so was the posOM. I do think there is a general rise in female NPD...just my own observation. NPDs are truly sick people who have no real connection to anyone, they are users. A good friend I had killed himself because of the torment of an NPD woman, she was sleeping with another guy inside a month after his death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> I think this new "women cheat" that has infilitrated this forum is totaly bologna. I still know few women that have cheated yet almost every man I know has either years ago or recently.
> 
> Women are much better at controlling themselves!! The only thing women have easier then men is if they want to the options are endless versus guys have to actually try to find someone or pay for it.


You have hit on something OGH. I agree with you. Data indicate that anywhere from 14-25% of wives cheat. That's why I think that if a guy divorces a cheating wife the odds are in his favor of finding a 2nd wife that will be loyal. He just has to hone his antennae a bit better than he did when looking for his first mate.


----------

